# How long do egg whites last in the fridge?



## Michelemarie

I have two gallons of milk about the go past its date, so i thought I would make some cream pies and pudding (my neighbors love me).  I used alot of egg yolks but now have alot of egg whites leftover.  How long will the egg whites stay good in the fridge before I need to toss them - my family recently got over the stomach bug going around here (hence surplus of milk) - We cannot go through anything like that again!  Any ideas on how to use alot of milk fast?


----------



## AndreainDC

Hi Michele Marie -

Egg whites can be kept covered in the refrigerator for two days.  However, if that's not long enough leftover egg whites freeze well, so you can accumulate enough for a favorite cake or meringue; one large egg white is approximately 2 tablespoons (25 mL). Use a heavy freezer bag or freeze the whites in ice cube trays and transfer them to a freezer bag when they're solid, so you can defrost only the number you need. Thaw frozen whites in the refrigerator and use them immediately.

Andrea


----------



## Michelemarie

Thanks so much for the info - I never knew you could freeze them!


----------



## Robo410

and of course you need em to whip up an angel food cake!  yes they freeze well.  If the eggs were really fresh (farmers market) you could keep em for a week, but freezing is safer.

hmmm, lots of milk, even some going on the turn as we say here...biscuits, which you can freeze and reheat whenever.  Dinners or breakfasts like chipped beef or sausage gravy, chicken ala king etc...all use lots of milk, and can be served over those biscuits, or over baked potatoes etc, or waffles (also using milk)

homemade puddings and custards also use a lot of milk


----------



## Michelemarie

waffles! great idea! my 17-month old is on a current waffle-only-diet - thanks for your help.  chicken ala king is one of my favs, thanks!


----------



## Piccolina

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for the info - I never knew you could freeze them!


 They freeze excellently! Which is very handy if you tend to use more yolks (such as in custards and sauces) than whites. Both store bought "pure" egg whites (the ones that come in a carton) and egg whites taken from whole eggs freeze equally well. Just make sure that your whites are free of any traces of yolk if you want to whip them in the future


----------



## middie

use them to make a meringue for lemon pie


----------

